# Lolh Vi



## seagarsmoker

The Land Of Lincoln Herf VI website has been updated with new information for this years herf. For those who are attending or may want to, click the link below.

http://www.landoflincolnherf.com


----------



## Da Klugs

Isn't there a charity auction there? :r


----------



## mr.c

Da Klugs said:


> Can I still smoke a crappy cigar for charity there?


good idea!


----------



## DonJefe

mr.c said:


> good idea!


Yeah, I hear The Egg now comes in maduro!!


----------



## seagarsmoker

DonJefe said:


> Yeah, I hear The Egg now comes in maduro!!


LMAO!


----------



## Da Klugs

DonJefe said:


> Yeah, I hear The Egg now comes in maduro!!


Ask Mr. C how this turned out last time. And remember it's for the kids. :r


----------



## Sean9689

Can't wait for this one again...I had a wonderful time last year!


----------



## drevim

I've been looking forward to this since Kerry talked about it in February. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs said:


> Ask Mr. C how this turned out last time. And remember it's for the kids. :r


Yeppers it's for the kids and we sure have a fun time. . . I'm throwing the first $20 bill in the hat to see a maduro egg smoked by Mr C. . .


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Ask Mr. C how this turned out last time. And remember it's for the kids. :r


So how did it turn out, Joe?


----------



## mr.c

I retired from the "crappy cigar- charity its for the kids"

Wasnt there another guy that was suppose to smoke a crappy cigar with me ?? But somehow got a furlough for good behavior? hmmm might have to go back thru some old threads donjeffe


----------



## Da Klugs

DonJefe said:


> Yeah, I've been Egging to smoke a really crappy one for the kids until my skin turns to maduro!!


Good Man let's book it.


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> Good Man let's book it.


Bring it on Junior! I've smoked a Cremosa, it's all uphill from there!!


----------



## seagarsmoker

DonJefe said:


> Bring it on Junior! I've smoked a Cremosa, it's all uphill from there!!


Well, if it's DonJefe smoking a maduro egg, I'll throw more in to the hat. :tg :w


----------



## DonJefe

seagarsmoker said:


> Well, if it's DonJefe smoking a maduro egg, I'll throw more in to the hat. :tg :w


Hell, I'll smoke two of them if we get Klugs to smoke a Lars Teten!!


----------



## seagarsmoker

DonJefe said:


> Hell, I'll smoke two of them if we get Klugs to smoke a Lars Teten!!


Oh chet, that would be funny! Also, it would hurt to!


----------



## rkt

100 days to LOLH!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## drrgill

My last one was LOLH II I will back for this one!!


Drrgill

Trying to get some of the KC boys and girls to come over!!


----------



## DonJefe

Sorry I didn't get the box pass going this year!! Life just got in the way for a few months.


----------



## IHT

well, once again, i'll be forced to miss this one. i fly to Korea in late Sep and don't get back until mid Oct.


----------



## seagarsmoker

The city of Springfield will be non-smoking effective September, 2006. We have found a new location for the pre-herf and herf. Both events will be held at the Sherman Athletic Club in Sherman IL. Sherman is approximately 10 minutes north of Springfield, close to I-55. The biggest difference everyone will notice is the amount of space. We have more than twice the space as Andiamos. We will have more table space, thus we will have silent auction items for the first time. Everything else should be about the same including fish at the pre-herf! Marshall from Creole Cigar Factory and one of his cigar rollers will be here again this year. Jen (Lilswtsmoke) from Bargain Humidors will also be here for the first time.

For those who are attending or may want to, click the LOLH link. If you are not attending, but would like to send a donation, please PM or email Matt, Kerry or myself. We have plenty of storage space this year, so we can take donations anytime!

Thanks for reading and we hope to see several of you in three short months for another great weekend of fun! :w


----------



## Navydoc

I am so looking forward to being the "newbie" at this function next year...


----------



## Sean9689

Can't wait for this one. Last year was great and this year is going to be even better. Can't wait to see everyone yet again!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Sorry to report that I spoke with Marshall from Creole Cigar Factory last night and due to some reasons I understand, he and the cigar roller will not be able to attend this year.


----------



## rkt

To say they are sorry are they going to send us a bunch of free cigars!?!?!?






just kiddin'...


----------



## seagarsmoker

rkt said:


> To say they are sorry are they going to send us a bunch of free cigars!?!?!?
> 
> just kiddin'...


Don't think so. Will give you the scoop at the herf about what happened.


----------



## The Professor

If it wasn't 2 hours each way, I'd totally be there. I may have to find a way to go anyway ... I just know I can't stay the night, though.

~d.


----------



## DonJefe

denckwanzer said:


> If it wasn't 2 hours each way, I'd totally be there. I may have to find a way to go anyway ... I just know I can't stay the night, though.
> 
> ~d.


I drive over 6 hours both ways and wouldn't miss it!! Make the trip, you won't regret it!


----------



## EnyafanJT

7 1/2 and i am half dead when i get up there and back. i think the minn crew drives over 8.


----------



## The Professor

The problem for me is not necessarily making a 2 hour drive, it's that I wouldn't care to make the drive back at midnight. With a week-long conference at the San Antonio Riverwalk Hilton coming up in November (plus all the travel around Thanksgiving), an October overnighter for a herf probably won't fly at the homestead. Stranger things have happened, though.... I'll be working on it.


----------



## seagarsmoker

denckwanzer said:


> The problem for me is not necessarily making a 2 hour drive, it's that I wouldn't care to make the drive back at midnight. With a week-long conference at the San Antonio Riverwalk Hilton coming up in November (plus all the travel around Thanksgiving), an October overnighter for a herf probably won't fly at the homestead. Stranger things have happened, though.... I'll be working on it.


Drive up Saturday morning as the herf starts at noon. Take off by 7 or 8 and you will be home by 10:00 easy. Sure you will have a great time. Club Stogie is very well represented at LOLH.


----------



## The Professor

You know ... that's not a bad idea, seagarsmoker. I guess I don't have to stay until the *very* end. I might just be able to do that! 10 hours of a herf will be 10 hours more than I have under my belt now


----------



## fat_tire

Any impact to the Herf if Sangamon County follows suit with the smoking ban and makes it effective at the same time?


----------



## The Professor

fat_tire said:


> Any impact to the Herf if Sangamon County follows suit with the smoking ban and makes it effective at the same time?


That would suck.... Is there indication that they're thinking about doing that?


----------



## seagarsmoker

fat_tire said:


> Any impact to the Herf if Sangamon County follows suit with the smoking ban and makes it effective at the same time?


Nope, no effect on Sherman. That is why we moved the herf there. Sherman would have to also have a ban and according to Matt, it won't matter for this years herf and unlikely they would look at a smoking ban like Springfield or unincorporated areas of Sangamon county.


----------



## The Professor

Excellent!


----------



## seagarsmoker

8 shorts weeks until the herf! :w


----------



## seagarsmoker

The LOLH website has been updated with updated hotel information. Many hotels are already sold out.


----------



## PullMyFinger

Yea baby. Getting close.


----------



## seagarsmoker

7 weeks until the herf! 

Website updated with a couple of 'less expensive' hotels that still have rooms available.


----------



## seagarsmoker

PullMyFinger said:


> Yea baby. Getting close.


45 days until the herf! :w


----------



## seagarsmoker

5 weeks and the fun begins!


----------



## The Professor

seagarsmoker said:


> 5 weeks and the fun begins!


I'm really looking forward to it! ~Darrel


----------



## adamh_25_

Meeee toooo. Also, the ban thing wont bother Sherman. And only Springfield is in it. So Jerome, Southeast....etc., is exept as well as anywhere that sells tobacco. IE: Discount Tobacco, Cigars for Afficianados, yadda yadda yadda. And finally, if anyone wants to hit up a new, and probably the best, shop in springfield, post a PM. Cigars for Aff. just moved from there nice, homey, smaller shop, to a massive shop w/ probably 2ce as many cigars, coffee, bar, everything great. should be done by then.
Adam


----------



## The Professor

The fun now starts in exactly one month!!!!!


----------



## drill

DonJefe said:


> Hell, I'll smoke two of them if we get Klugs to smoke a Lars Teten!!


Well, if it's DonJefe smoking a maduro egg, I'll throw more in to the hat.

-----------------------------------
well i am certainly glad i saw this post while i was thinking of some entertaining events to plan for the herf
(or ways to extort donations lol)

i think this is a done deal !
jeff i'll have them eggs 
dave i'll have that lars
plus since you are both such dang good guys i'll have some big butts and toscanis fer you guys to washem down with!

k


----------



## seagarsmoker

drill said:


> Well, if it's DonJefe smoking a maduro egg, I'll throw more in to the hat.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> well i am certainly glad i saw this post while i was thinking of some entertaining events to plan for the herf
> (or ways to extort donations lol)
> 
> i think this is a done deal !
> jeff i'll have them eggs
> dave i'll have that lars
> plus since you are both such dang good guys i'll have some big butts and toscanis fer you guys to washem down with!
> 
> k


 
PS I kept a lars from last years pass that Dave can smoke. :w


----------



## omowasu

I am going to try and attend - I need to see some of you primates in person! And, I have a Lars Tetens (in fact several) laying around that I can supply to Dave. Ill PM ya with a status in the next week - need to check on the vacation I have booked in October.


----------



## drevim

drill said:


> Well, if it's DonJefe smoking a maduro egg, I'll throw more in to the hat.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> well i am certainly glad i saw this post while i was thinking of some entertaining events to plan for the herf
> (or ways to extort donations lol)
> 
> i think this is a done deal !
> *jeff i'll have them eggs *
> dave i'll have that lars
> plus since you are both such dang good guys i'll have some big butts and toscanis fer you guys to washem down with!
> 
> k


Please guys, I have to share a room with Jeff, I don't want to have to listen to the u all night!!!! :r


----------



## seagarsmoker

seagarsmoker said:


> PS I kept a lars from last years pass that Dave can smoke. :w


I forgot to add, I'll put the first $20 bill in the hat to see Dave smoke this one. . .


----------



## seagarsmoker

4 weeks from right now, LOLH 6 will be kicking off! 

Looks like a record crowd, so guess the BS will get pretty good, very quickly!


----------



## Da Klugs

drill said:


> Well, if it's DonJefe smoking a maduro egg, I'll throw more in to the hat.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> well i am certainly glad i saw this post while i was thinking of some entertaining events to plan for the herf
> (or ways to extort donations lol)
> 
> i think this is a done deal !
> jeff i'll have them eggs
> dave i'll have that lars
> plus since you are both such dang good guys i'll have some big butts and toscanis fer you guys to washem down with!
> 
> k


Well we all know that is not happening. My delicate palet was almost destroyed by a cremosa.

Maybe a cash donation? And if so who will be the victim? Icehog perhaps?


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Well we all know that is not happening. My delicate palet was almost destroyed by a cremosa.
> 
> Maybe a cash donation? And if so who will be the victim? Icehog perhaps?


Man, you're all over me today!! :r

OK Dave....I'll smoke one of your chitty old Cabinettas for charity...out of the goodness of my heart. :r


----------



## drill

drevim said:


> Please guys, I have to share a room with Jeff, I don't want to have to listen to the u all night!!!! :r


-----------------------------------------
sorry bro cant much help but i will bring a sack of earplugs from work they will help drown out the sound.

k


----------



## drill

Da Klugs said:


> Well we all know that is not happening. My delicate palet was almost destroyed by a cremosa.
> 
> Maybe a cash donation? And if so who will be the victim? Icehog perhaps?


---------------------------
Now We're TALKIN!
(aint extortion a beeutiful thing)
dave we'll discuss the donation 
Tom Your UP!

k


----------



## DonJefe

drill said:


> Well, if it's DonJefe smoking a maduro egg, I'll throw more in to the hat.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> well i am certainly glad i saw this post while i was thinking of some entertaining events to plan for the herf
> (or ways to extort donations lol)
> 
> i think this is a done deal !
> jeff i'll have them eggs
> dave i'll have that lars
> plus since you are both such dang good guys i'll have some big butts and toscanis fer you guys to washem down with!
> 
> k


You are way too kind sir!!


----------



## seagarsmoker

icehog3 said:


> Man, you're all over me today!! :r
> 
> OK Dave....I'll smoke one of your chitty old Cabinettas for charity...out of the goodness of my heart. :r


Uhmm, more like an old chitty lars tetan. . .


----------



## mr.c

mmmmm them big butts are good :dr 



:r


----------



## icehog3

OK, for charity, whatever it takes...Jefe, you're buying dinner then, so I can hold the chitty smoke down! :r


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> OK, for charity, whatever it takes...Jefe, you're buying dinner then, so I can hold the chitty smoke down! :r


Dave is the one who threw you to the lions!!


----------



## Da Klugs

DonJefe said:


> Dave is the one who threw you to the lions!!


Poor Lions! :r


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Dave is the one who threw you to the lions!!


Didn't take long for you to jump the bandwagon, to save your own ass though, eh? :r


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs said:


> Poor Lions! :r


LOL

Dave can always throw the 'what, no LOLH box pass' at DonJefe this year. . .


----------



## DonJefe

seagarsmoker said:


> LOL
> 
> Dave can always throw the 'what, no LOLH box pass' at DonJefe this year. . .


Ouch!

BTW Tom, how is smoking a maduro Egg saving my own ass?!:sl


----------



## seagarsmoker

DonJefe said:


> Ouch!


LOL  Yeah, I know you have thick skin.


----------



## DonJefe

seagarsmoker said:


> LOL  Yeah, I know you have thick skin.


That I do! Just hope I have a strong enough stomach to overcome a maduro Egg!!!:r


----------



## etenpenny

jeff
Bring your strongest coffee, maybe chasing each puff with black coffee will deaden the taste, doubt it though this is the EGG were talking about. 
Good luck, Ill bring some anti nausea meds just in case.

Elliott


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Ouch!
> 
> BTW Tom, how is smoking a maduro Egg saving my own ass?!:sl


Oh...I'm smoking the Lars _in addition_ to you smoking the Egg...I thought it was _instead_.

I feel much better now.....Luv you Jeff!


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Oh...I'm smoking the Lars _in addition_ to you smoking the Egg...I thought it was _instead_.
> 
> I feel much better now.....Luv you Jeff!


Man, you guys keep going on like these are bad smokes, I've herard nothing but positie reviews on these class A smokes....ungratefuls :r


(glad it's you and not me!!! )


----------



## DonJefe

drevim said:


> Man, you guys keep going on like these are bad smokes, I've herard nothing but positie reviews on these class A smokes....ungratefuls :r
> 
> 
> (glad it's you and not me!!! )


Well in that case you can have my other one!! Way to step up Ian!


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Oh...I'm smoking the Lars _in addition_ to you smoking the Egg...I thought it was _instead_.
> 
> *I feel much better now.....Luv you Jeff*!


Ditto Tom.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Three weeks until LOLH VI kicks off! :w


----------



## drill

icehog3 said:


> Didn't take long for you to jump the bandwagon, to save your own ass though, eh? :r


-----------------------
you guys must be reading my post wrong

so far we have jeff smokin an egg(maduro)

dave smokin a lars (suspended sentence for a big ole bribe/donation)
so to keep the entertainment value up there 
tom takes daves place smokin the lars
Just edited i guess i should have read the rest of the posts before posting this)
k

and like dave said

poor lions!

k


----------



## drill

drevim said:


> Man, you guys keep going on like these are bad smokes, I've herard nothing but positie reviews on these class A smokes....ungratefuls :r
> 
> 
> (glad it's you and not me!!! )


-------------------- tom,jeff,

looks like you got company
i reckon we gotta let this feller learn not to believe hearsay 
so he can join you guys and make his own personal opinions from experience

now we're talkin

k


----------



## DonJefe

drill said:


> -------------------- tom,jeff,
> 
> looks like you got company
> i reckon we gotta let this feller learn not to believe hearsay
> so he can join you guys and make his own personal opinions from experience
> 
> now we're talkin
> 
> k


I like the way you think sir!!! :r


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> Man, you guys keep going on like these are bad smokes, I've herard nothing but positie reviews on these class A smokes....ungratefuls





drill said:


> -------------------- tom,jeff,
> 
> looks like you got company
> i reckon we gotta let this feller learn not to believe hearsay
> so he can join you guys and make his own personal opinions from experience
> 
> now we're talkin
> 
> k


Kerry, you da man!!!

Hope you have something extra _nice_ for Ian!! :r


----------



## PullMyFinger

Is there still going to be some fishing going on the Thursday before the herf?


----------



## seagarsmoker

PullMyFinger said:


> Is there still going to be some fishing going on the Thursday before the herf?


Yes. Contact Kerry for details.


----------



## King James

Looks like I'll be riding down with Rob (RenoB) on saturday morning and coming back sunday. Looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## seagarsmoker

Two weeks from today will kick off the Land Of Lincoln Herf VI!


----------



## occifer143

I can't wait to meet a bunch of you guess. I will be going on Saturday for the day. A group of us are driving down.


----------



## poker

I definetly was planning on being there until my mother ran into health issues. I should know this week on her surgery date. As long as it dosent conflict with the herf date, its possible I could just show up for the weekend.


----------



## King James

poker said:


> I definetly was planning on being there until my mother ran into health issues. I should know this week on her surgery date. As long as it dosent conflict with the herf date, its possible I could just show up for the weekend.


Sorry to hear about your Mom, I hope everything works out for everyone and you can show up. Family is definately more important, but if everything turns out for the better I'm looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## icehog3

poker said:


> I definetly was planning on being there until my mother ran into health issues. I should know this week on her surgery date. As long as it dosent conflict with the herf date, its possible I could just show up for the weekend.


I'm saying a prayer for your Mother Kelly, that is what is important. If she is doing well and you can make it, that's icing on the cake...it would be great to meet you.


----------



## seagarsmoker

poker said:


> I definetly was planning on being there until my mother ran into health issues. I should know this week on her surgery date. As long as it dosent conflict with the herf date, its possible I could just show up for the weekend.


You know your Mom and Dad are great folks and I'll be sending positive thoughts your way for a successful surgery for your Mom.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Hopefully will have some of the auctions on the website this weekend. I can give you a heads up that we have some boxes 20+ years old. . . :dr


----------



## Da Klugs

Kelly the best to your Mom.

20 years? There are going to be 30-40 year old stuff there. Most importantly, there will be many who post here that are just too cool to meet in person.

So who's smoking the egg and who's smoking the Lars Tetan again? 

Wonder how much we could raise to have Drill smoke a cremosa?


----------



## etenpenny

Da Klugs said:


> Kelly the best to your Mom.
> 
> 20 years? There are going to be 30-40 year old stuff there. Most importantly, there will be many who post here that are just too cool to meet in person.
> 
> So who's smoking the egg and who's smoking the Lars Tetan again?
> 
> Wonder how much we could raise to have Drill smoke a cremosa?


Hey dave, I have a dried out tamboril I could donate for this cause


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs said:


> Kelly the best to your Mom.
> 
> 20 years? There are going to be 30-40 year old stuff there. Most importantly, there will be many who post here that are just too cool to meet in person.
> 
> So who's smoking the egg and who's smoking the Lars Tetan again?
> 
> Wonder how much we could raise to have Drill smoke a cremosa?


I was referring to boxes in the auction that have been donated so far. It would be great to have some 40+ year old boxes donated as well! :dr :dr

As for the egg & LT, Kerry is in charge of who is smoking those two!


----------



## Da Klugs

Chicken!

What about Kerry and the Creomsa?


----------



## 68TriShield

I can't make the herf Poker but prayers and good thoughts for your mom...and thanks for all you do


----------



## icehog3

etenpenny said:


> Hey dave, I have a dried out tamboril I could donate for this cause


Hey, maybe you can _smoke it_ for the cause!


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Hey, maybe you can _smoke it_ for the cause!


Yeah Elliott, I'd donate at least 10 pennies to see you do it....:r


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> Yeah Elliott, I'd donate at least 10 pennies to see you do it....:r


Hell Elliott, if you can smoke the whole Tamboril, I'll donate the Lars Tetens to ya!


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Hell Elliott, if you can smoke the whole Tamboril, I'll donate the Lars Tetens to ya!


Always the generous one Tom!!!


----------



## etenpenny

icehog3 said:


> Hell Elliott, if you can smoke the whole Tamboril, I'll donate the Lars Tetens to ya!


Good lord no, :r its double corona size :tg

on second thought I think I lost it :r


----------



## icehog3

etenpenny said:


> Good lord no, :r its double corona size :tg
> 
> on second thought I think I lost it :r


Oh....you will "lose it" for sure.... u :r


----------



## drill

Da Klugs said:


> Kelly the best to your Mom.
> 
> 20 years? There are going to be 30-40 year old stuff there. Most importantly, there will be many who post here that are just too cool to meet in person.
> 
> So who's smoking the egg and who's smoking the Lars Tetan again?
> 
> Wonder how much we could raise to have Drill smoke a cremosa?


---------------------------------------------------------------
who smoking egg? -butta prug
who smoking lars? -butta prug
who smoking egg- donjefe
who smoking lars - icehog
who smoking special cigar - drevim

who not smoking cremosa for any amount - drill
( see dave i allready paid my dues 6 years ago, i started this whole thing off
smoking a big butt and a macambo back to back)
you on other hand have not smoked a cigar for the kids yet tg )
so as the delivery man says from china star
( YOU PAY! YOU PAY!)
:r

when you coming in again?

k


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs said:


> Chicken!
> 
> 
> 
> drill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> who smoking egg? -butta prug
> who smoking lars? -butta prug
> who smoking egg- donjefe
> who smoking lars - icehog
> who smoking special cigar - drevim
> 
> who not smoking cremosa for any amount - drill
> ( see dave i allready paid my dues 6 years ago, i started this whole thing off
> smoking a big butt and a macambo back to back)
> you on other hand have not smoked a cigar for the kids yet tg )
> so as the delivery man says from china star
> ( YOU PAY! YOU PAY!)
> :r
> 
> when you coming in again?
> 
> k
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have your answer Dave. Believe me, after LOLH I, Kerry has the right to make these selections.
Click to expand...


----------



## Matt R

I have been saving an orginal release Lars Tetens and a very old Papayao for the herf. So, Dave, I hope you're ready to smoke. 

pokersan....best wishes to moms..... hope to see you at the herf..not because I want to see you, but because it'll mean mom is alright!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Matt R said:


> I have been saving an orginal release Lars Tetens and a very old Papayao for the herf. So, Dave, I hope you're ready to smoke.
> 
> pokersan....best wishes to moms..... hope to see you at the herf..not because I want to see you, but because it'll mean mom is alright!


OMG, have not seen a papaya in ages. Remember when Tony had those for 99 cents at the old cigar store on North Grand six or seven years ago.


----------



## Da Klugs

drill said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> who smoking egg? -butta prug
> who smoking lars? -butta prug
> who smoking egg- donjefe
> who smoking lars - icehog
> who smoking special cigar - drevim
> 
> who not smoking cremosa for any amount - drill
> ( see dave i allready paid my dues 6 years ago, i started this whole thing off
> smoking a big butt and a macambo back to back)
> you on other hand have not smoked a cigar for the kids yet tg )
> so as the delivery man says from china star
> ( YOU PAY! YOU PAY!)
> :r
> 
> * when you coming in again?*
> 
> k


Wifes cousin is getting married in Columbus that weekend. Taking the heat might be a bit much. Maybe 2007 unless my closet gets real messy. :tg


----------



## drevim

drill said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> who smoking egg? -butta prug
> who smoking lars? -butta prug
> who smoking egg- donjefe
> who smoking lars - icehog
> *who smoking special cigar - drevim*....
> 
> :r
> k


I'm not sure if I should be very excited....or very scared?


----------



## seagarsmoker

drevim said:


> I'm not sure if I should be very excited....or very scared?


Uhmmm, not saying which way I would be leaning, but not on the side of 'excited', except 'very' could be the included in the 'scared' side.


----------



## Sean9689

poker said:


> I definetly was planning on being there until my mother ran into health issues. I should know this week on her surgery date. As long as it dosent conflict with the herf date, its possible I could just show up for the weekend.


Hope you can make it Kelly...I'll call you here in the next few days and see what's up.


----------



## seagarsmoker

We (Kerry, Matt & myself) got together last night and went through the donations in-hand. 

First, a big THANK YOU to everyone who has donated and to the businesses who contribute.
Second, we have some very nice 'treats' for the raffle, silent auction and live auction for the herf on Saturday.  
Third, check out the LOLH website as it will be updated every day this week with silent & live auctions items.

See the post above from Kerry for 'special' cigars that will be smoked to help raise $$$ for the Boys & Girls Club.  

Thanks again everyone for making this a great event!


----------



## PullMyFinger

Getting closer and I can't wait. Great prizes and auction items.


----------



## bassdude

Man I wish you guys would stay away from my anniversary weekend. 

Enjoy the herf fellas - tell Jake I said Hi.


----------



## Da Klugs

OK Kerry same deal as last year I hope. (I ain't smoking an egg or a Lars)

I'll PM you with items that I will bring for the regular auction tomorrow so you can add them to the list..


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs said:


> I'll PM you with items that I will bring for the regular auction tomorrow so you can add them to the list..


Thanks for helping us out Dave! We really appreciate everyone here at CS for making this a great herf.

FYI - The website has been updated with some of the silent auction items.


----------



## seagarsmoker

For anyone needing picked up at the airport or a ride, please send Kerry, Matt or myself a PM with your phone number. Same for anyone needing a ride from St Louis on Friday as we have a few guys driving up from St Louis and we should be able to get something set up for you.


----------



## omowasu

If I can get there on Saturday, Ill smoke BOTH the Lars Tetens AND the Maduro Egg - I smoked Lars for a couple years back in the '90s. I can handle the taste of that, but the maduro Egg looks like something that fell out of the back of a cow.....u . Ill know by Monday, depends on a potential business trip.


----------



## icehog3

omowasu said:


> If I can get there on Saturday, Ill smoke BOTH the Lars Tetens AND the Maduro Egg - I smoked Lars for a couple years back in the '90s. I can handle the taste of that, but the maduro Egg looks like something that fell out of the back of a cow.....u . Ill know by Monday, depends on a potential business trip.


Trying to bogart my Lars Tetens? Inexcusable! :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I won't be able to make it. I gotta work! I was hoping to meet you guys and enjoy some smokes.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Trying to bogart my Lars Tetens? Inexcusable! :r


The nerve of some people huh?!


----------



## seagarsmoker

DonJefe said:


> The nerve of some people huh?!


Heya, I am sure we can find another one for you. . .


----------



## drevim

seagarsmoker said:


> Heya, I am sure we can find another one for you. . .


Man, you guys are so thoughtful, feel the love Tom!!!!! :r


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> Man, you guys are so thoughtful, feel the love Tom!!!!! :r


With "love" like that, I think a little more malice is in order.  :r


----------



## seagarsmoker

For those making the trip to LOLH VI, the weather looks pretty good this year.
Tue - sunny 93 degrees 
Wed - cloudy/rain 78 degrees
Thu - sunny 70 degrees
Fri - sunny low 70's
Sat - partly sunny high 70's
Sun partly sunny 75 degrees

Of course, folks who live here will tell you the above can change in the next five minutes!  :w


----------



## adamh_25_

seagarsmoker said:


> For those making the trip to LOLH VI, the weather looks pretty good this year.
> Tue - sunny 93 degrees
> Wed - cloudy/rain 78 degrees
> Thu - sunny 70 degrees
> Fri - sunny low 70's
> Sat - partly sunny high 70's
> Sun partly sunny 75 degrees
> 
> Of course, folks who live here will tell you the above can change in the next five minutes!  :w


I can vouch for you there...last week it was freazin...like 50 some degrees. Yesterday and today both were in the 90's and tomoorw supposed to be 70's.......so wierd.

Lookin forward to the herf for sure though. Cant wait to smoke with and meet the BOTL's and SOTL's there.

Adam


----------



## The Professor

adamh_25_ said:


> I can vouch for you there...last week it was freazin...like 50 some degrees. Yesterday and today both were in the 90's and tomoorw supposed to be 70's.......so wierd.
> 
> Lookin forward to the herf for sure though. Cant wait to smoke with and meet the BOTL's and SOTL's there.
> 
> Adam


:tpd:


----------



## etenpenny

still really excited over here, 
looking forward to tom smoking a lars and dave weiseling out of one 

looking forward to seeing all you guys again, and meeting many I havent yet

should be fun


----------



## Cochise

By reading these posts, I think I'll be able to spot the "Lowland Gorillas" at the Herf. 

They'll be giggling and pointing at the suckers with the goofy smokes in there mouths.


----------



## The Professor

So what's the "plan" for CS folks? When we get there, how are we to identify ourselves as LLGs? I remember seeing something about name tags; but how do we get them?

So excited to get there Saturday!!!
~d.


----------



## RenoB

The Professor said:


> So what's the "plan" for CS folks? When we get there, how are we to identify ourselves as LLGs? I remember seeing something about name tags; but how do we get them?
> 
> So excited to get there Saturday!!!
> ~d.


Yeah baby!!!

I've wondered the same thing. I know I'll recognize some faces, many screen names but fewer real names. Hopefully the nametags have both the screen name and real name on them. An additional note indicating "home" forum would be nice too :2


----------



## drevim

The Professor said:


> So what's the "plan" for CS folks? When we get there, how are we to identify ourselves as LLGs? I remember seeing something about name tags; but how do we get them?
> 
> So excited to get there Saturday!!!
> ~d.


I'll be the guy smoking a cigar...should be easy to find 

I think they do both screen and real names on the tags. I'm sure one of the hosts will confirm or deny this.


----------



## hollywood

Getting totally excited! :z Looks like I'll be able to drive in on Friday now instead of just Saturday!! Whoo Hooo!! Can't wait to see many of you again, and meeting so many more for the first time.


----------



## Sean9689

Getting things all sorted out here...

Bruce5 flies in tomorrow for a little pre-pre-herfing here in St. Louis. The Halliburton is all packed up and ready to go for the weekend. Only a couple more days until another LOLH...can't wait.


----------



## Sean9689

The Professor said:


> So what's the "plan" for CS folks? When we get there, how are we to identify ourselves as LLGs? I remember seeing something about name tags; but how do we get them?
> 
> So excited to get there Saturday!!!
> ~d.


Name tags are provided when you talk into the room. That's why they've been asking who's coming so they have your name down and ready to go when you get there. Always fun putting the names & faces together.


----------



## DonJefe

Sad to say it, but I won't be making the herf this year.


----------



## hollywood

DonJefe said:


> Sad to say it, but I won't be making the herf this year.


What happened!?! Hope all is ok!?


----------



## Sean9689

DonJefe said:


> Sad to say it, but I won't be making the herf this year.


That sucks! Hope all is well with you.


----------



## pnoon

Sean9689 said:


> Getting things all sorted out here...
> 
> Bruce5 flies in tomorrow for a little pre-pre-herfing here in St. Louis. The Halliburton is all packed up and ready to go for the weekend. Only a couple more days until another LOLH...can't wait.


Don't forget pics, Bling Boy!


----------



## Sean9689

pnoon said:


> Don't forget pics, Bling Boy!


Pics for sure! Camera will be charged up and ready to go!


----------



## MrsCigarLover

Sean9689 said:


> Name tags are provided when you talk into the room. That's why they've been asking who's coming so they have your name down and ready to go when you get there.
> 
> *Always fun putting the names & faces together.*


But.. but... I am very shy... I'll be the one hiding in the corner.


----------



## Da Klugs

Sean9689 said:


> Pics for sure! Camera will be charged up and ready to go!


And the bling phone?


----------



## seagarsmoker

DonJefe said:


> Sad to say it, but I won't be making the herf this year.


Oh man, hope everything is ok. We'll fire up an extra smoke for ya!


----------



## seagarsmoker

MrsCigarLover said:


> But.. but... I am very shy... I'll be the one hiding in the corner.


Sorry, no corners to hide in!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Website is updated with many of the silent and live auction items.  :w 

For the folks who are coming in to town tomorrow, we can get together for a smoke. Otherwise we'll be seeing everyone else on Friday. :w


----------



## drill

The Professor said:


> So what's the "plan" for CS folks? When we get there, how are we to identify ourselves as LLGs? I remember seeing something about name tags; but how do we get them?
> 
> So excited to get there Saturday!!!
> ~d.


----------------------------
as sean said name tags are provided
but only on saturday
friday preherf is a casual get together party/fish fry
just herfin and drinkin and eatin
a few door prizes and such and a contest or 2
so on friday just wander around and introduce yourself to everyone

k


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Sad to say it, but I won't be making the herf this year.


I'm totally bummed Jeff...like others have said, hope things are OK.


----------



## Da Klugs

Bummer Jeff!

Just finished packing.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Sean, I expect a pic emailed to me from the Bling Phone on Saturday!


----------



## The Professor

Da Klugs said:


> Just finished packing.


:dr :dr

I hope everyone has fun tomorrow (and tonight if you're getting an early start). I look forward to putting faces to (screen)names on Saturday. My first herf!!!!! Hopefully I can keep it down better than *some* first-timers (<cough>Jeremy</cough>). 

See everyone on Saturday!!!!!

~d.


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> Bummer Jeff!
> 
> Just finished packing.


You tease!


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs said:


> And the bling phone?


Bling Phone...check.
Travel humi full...check.
Wine...check.

All ready to go my friends...

Headed out to pick Bruce5 up from the airport in about 30 minutes. Then, off the to Ritz Cigar Club for smokes, lunch, and more smokes. Hopefully I'll catch a Cardinals win in Game 2 during this time...GO CARDS! Smokes, wine, and steaks tonight. Looking forward to starting my weekend a bit early...


----------



## The Professor

Sean9689 said:


> Bling Phone...check.
> Travel humi full...check.
> Wine...check.
> 
> All ready to go my friends...


So this may be a stupid question ... but are we allowed to bring our own "adult beverages" in addition to smokes?

Darrel
(The "It's My First Herf" Professor)


----------



## mr.c

The Professor said:


> So this may be a stupid question ... but are we allowed to bring our own "adult beverages" in addition to smokes?
> 
> Darrel
> (The "It's My First Herf" Professor)


only if you share 

yes is the answer


----------



## etenpenny

Da Klugs said:


> Bummer Jeff!
> 
> Just finished packing.


you never cease to amaze me dave

just try to come back with more cigars when you left with, just remember its all for the kids


----------



## seagarsmoker

To answer the question above, they have a bar, so we discourage people from bringing in 'adult beverages'. Beer will be a $1 and the other stuff is pretty inexpensive.


----------



## drill

The Professor said:


> So this may be a stupid question ... but are we allowed to bring our own "adult beverages" in addition to smokes?
> 
> Darrel
> (The "It's My First Herf" Professor)


===========================
ok here's the scoop on alcohol

no beer brought in what so ever
no bottles of hard liquor 
wine can be brought in but a corking fee of 1 dollar per bottle is mandatory to keep us legal

if by chance you win or buy a bottle during the auction/raffles not much gonna happen if you want to open it.

k
full bar here
draft sam adams , and a lite beer


----------



## icehog3

seagarsmoker said:


> To answer the question above, they have a bar, so we discourage people from bringing in 'adult beverages'. Beer will be a $1 and the other stuff is pretty inexpensive.


I hope that have Stoli! :dr :al


----------



## Da Klugs

Couldnt stand it. Broke down and flew to St Louis today. Had some Pre Pre herfing with Sean, Brucs(5) and Bob. Great dinner at Annie GUnns and back to the Ritz for some serious smoking. Bar has been set pretty high for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> I hope that have Stoli! :dr :al


Well, I guess I'll be the DD for the weekend, Stoli boy 

No worries, as long as the bar as cokes, I'm all good!!!

See you guys later today!!!!!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs said:


> Couldnt stand it. Broke down and flew to St Louis today. Had some Pre Pre herfing with Sean, Brucs(5) and Bob. Great dinner at Annie GUnns and back to the Ritz for some serious smoking. Bar has been set pretty high for the rest of the weekend.


 Good for you Dave! 
A few of us got together at a place out by Kerrys (no one would confuse this place for the Ritz  ), but it was great seeing everyone again and we did have some great cigars.


----------



## seagarsmoker

A handmade LOLH VI humi for the auction:


----------



## dadof3illinois

Nice looking humi!!! Looks like I'll get to see it in person now. Making a day trip up to see you guys tomorrow. Won't be able to stay for the whole herf but a few hours are better than none!!!!.....


----------



## ToddziLLa

Have fun folks! I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## opus

Any pics yet?


----------



## adamh_25_

opusxox said:


> Any pics yet?


I forgot my camera....but I just got home from it and there were a good handfull of pics being taken....I'd imagine they will be up in the near future:w.

Adam


----------



## The Professor

GREAT HERF!!!!!!!!!!!

That was a really awesome experience and I'm *very* happy I went. It was so nice to meet folks, match faces with names, and smoke some killer cigars. 

Out of curiosity, did anyone there at then end happen to grab my Blazer PB-207 lighter (the clear model). I set it down on the table facing the front door (not the registration table) as I was saying good buy to folks and appear to have forgotten it. Please PM me if you saved it ... I just got it yesterday. 

Anyway ... thanks again for a great first Herf experience!!!!

~Darrel


----------



## RenoB

WOW. Just . . . WOW! My first major herf was an incredible and intense experience. Kudos to the LOLH organizers and thanks for the hospitality!

It was a challenge to meet everyone. It was fun putting faces with screen names with real names.

I am awed by FOGs love of the leaf - their knowledge, experience and generosity.

Those of you at the post herf herf really pounded this noobie a$$ into the ground with that puff puff pass, thanks  Now I "get" VINTAGE


----------



## drevim

Just got in, and that was an incredible weekend!!!

Thanks to Kerry, Mike, Jody, and all the LOLH crew for putting together an amazing weekend. You guys were great!!!!

To all the new people I met, it was nice putting faces with names. For those that I missed, I truly apologize, there were so many people it was tough.

To all the late night herfers, a once in a lifetime experience to be sure, thanks for letting this "neophyte"  play along. Special thanks to mr. c for being the true "passer"  (hope you didn't wear out your shoes). Especially to Klugs for opening his room.

And to Tom for letting me bunk up in his room, thank you brother!!!!


----------



## hollywood

What a fantastic Herf!! Got back late last night and was exhausted! Such a great time!!

A huge thank you goes out to Jody, Ron, Matt R., Kerry, and all the local Springfield folks for putting together such a perfect event!!

Also big thanks go out to Dave, Tom, Ian, Rob, Jerry, Joe, Bruce, and Sean for great smokes and even better company! Was very good to see you all again!! Also was very cool to meet some SoCal brothers and so many more people face to face for the first time!! I am truely grateful to have been able to herf it up with you ALL!!! Was another unbelievable experience for this rookie!! I am still in awe of some of the smokes I was able to burn this weekend!! And the Dowwah auction was just down right frightening!! 

Can't wait until next year!!

Also thank has to go to Elliot for lending me his floor for the night!!


----------



## mr.c

Another great time. thanks renob for the ride down and the room and cigars! Great to meet you and the The Professor, and hollywood. Thanks dave for the post herf! frickin amazing! special thanks to kerry. 

Im beat! herfing wears a guy out


----------



## Da Klugs

Just got home.

That was fun. Thanks to all the Springfield BOTL's for all the hard work and kindness.

Maid was standing in the room after breakfast today before I checked out. Seem a little pissed. I spiffed her a bit and she said it was cool. :c 

Special thanks to the "Dark Lord" (Bruce), Kerry and Andy for going way way over the top with cigars.

Was great seeing everyone again and putting some new faces to screen names.


----------



## drevim

drevim said:


> Just got in, and that was an incredible weekend!!!
> 
> Thanks to Kerry, _*Mike*_, Jody, and all the LOLH crew for putting together an amazing weekend. You guys were great!!!!


My apologies Matt, I rushed to post this when I first got in, and between kids, wife, etc. lost train of thought and typo'd your name.

Very sorry, I stink  !!!!


----------



## etenpenny

I had a great time this weekend. Thanks to all of you guys that put this on we all had a great time. Thanks again to kerry, bruce and the rest of you guys that knocked us out with your donations to the passing.

I hope we can all get together again really soon, thanks for that chance

Elliott


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Sweet, thanx for the updates guys... hope a lot of money was raised for charity (I'm positive it was) and glad you guys had a great time.

Pics... pics.... I want pics ya bastages!


----------



## etenpenny

LasciviousXXX said:


> Pics... pics.... I want pics ya bastages!


dave had a camera, other then that I didnt see many going around


----------



## etenpenny

LasciviousXXX said:


> Pics... pics.... I want pics ya bastages!


dave had a camera, other then that I didnt see many going around

My palate is still in recovery from our extreme pass event(to call it a puff puff pass wouldnt do it justice) I hope we have a shot of that
With tom "the alcoholic pineapple" icehog trying not to worry about his new national exposure, drevim the neophyte gettin that lucky guess with the clemencau
and me trying to stand up straight after all those cigars
we had a wonderful time


----------



## icehog3

Just an awesome time, getting to party with old friends, make new friends, and just sit in awe of true "Love of the Leaf".

As many have said, thanks to Kerry (drill), Matt(R), Jody (seagarsmoker) and the Springfield contingency for their efforts and hospitality. The fish fry was freaking awesome, I think my final count was over 40 filets...but who's counting?  

Ian, thanks for putting up with my snoring, my vodka binging, my farting, my breath, etc...you are a true friend to deal with the likes of me all weekend. 

Dave, Bruce, Andy...your contributions to the Extreme Pass are now legendary....but your friendship is what makes the experience special for me.

Awesome seeing Jerry, Dave, Sean, Joe, Rob and Elliott....feels like family when we all get together.

Great meeting Bruce(5), Mark (Havanaaddict), Fred(ster), Darrel (Professor), Keith (Rookie139), (Mr.)Jerry, Phil (flipflop), Bob (BudMan), Ron (Cochise), Adam(h 25), Keith (rkt), Barry(thevic) and many others who I don't know by user name...hope I didn't miss meeting too many of you, it was a whirlwind. 

Bruce...the Longo/Joyita combo tastes like Root Beer...and I got guys to back me up! (Mark, Bob, Ian...help me out here)  

Kerry....Pineapple and vodka ultimately blend into one fine m%$#@&*ing drink! But stay away from Max's for breakfast and their world famous "cat and eggs". 

Dave....quitcher bitchin'!! (MILF line outside the restaurant) :r 

OK...bed time...more stories tomorrow night.


----------



## dadof3illinois

I really can't add much more than what has already been said. The LOLH crew put's so much work into this, thanks guys for a great time.

Things to remember for next year:

1). Get my A$$ in early for the Pre Herf.
2). Bring more money for the auctions...... 
3). Don't order your steak "medium".
4). Stay for the "Dowrah" auction.
And last but not least:
5). Don't ride in a car with Dave and Tom if the windows are up :BS :r 

This was a great time, Tom (icehog), Dave (Klugs), Ian (drevim), Dave (Hollywood), Elliott (etenpenny) it was great to hang out and see you guys again!!!
I was able to meet so many new people but didin't get to spend much time talking with them. I did however get to pick Fredsters brain a bit and enjoyed chatting with him and Mark.
I know I'm forgetting to thank so many people but like Tom said, it was a whirlwind trip. So if I forgot anyone I'm sorry.


----------



## hollywood

Almost forgot ....... a BIG thank you to Jen for the wine accessory kit!! My wife loved it.

Also had fun meeting and talking to FlipFlop, Zip Code, Fredster, Mark, and so many more! Hate to leave anybody out!!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Link to the few photos I took:
http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Uc=56xqko4.9smuorks&Uy=-998ovj&Ux=1

It would take an hour for me to type out the names of everyone who helped make this a success. I know Matt and Kerry will chime in here, but I'll thank everyone who helped out and who attended. Without you, LOLH would never exist.

I just hope everyone had a good time and we appreciate those who come back every year to partake of some fine cigars, food, drinks and fun along the way.

Thanks again and hope to see many more photos in the coming days.
JB


----------



## Matt R

Thanks Guys, I'm still worn out, but had a great time. Hope everyone else did the same.


----------



## Sean9689

What an awesome time! Thanks to Matt, Jody, Kerry, Jake, Kaeta, etc. for putting this thing on...job very well done. It was nice to see all my good friends and meet some new ones. 

Dave, thanks for opening up your room to us...as always, over the top! Too bad I wasn't feeling 100% on Saturday...I missed a good one.  Still sick today, hope to recover soon...argh. :c


----------



## rkt

As it is every year... FANTASTIC!!!
Enjoyed all the established LLG's and meeting some new ones.

I'm already planning for next year.


----------



## Cochise

hollywood said:


> A huge thank you goes out to Jody, Ron, Matt R., Kerry, and all the local Springfield folks for putting together such a perfect event!!


You CS guys are awsome, I had a great time!

(will a moderator change me from "Young Ape" to "2006 Speed-herf Champion"?)


----------



## Da Klugs

There is an old saying about everyone finding their "best and highest purpose"....(MattR) :r









J/K Matt worked his ass off so that the rest of us could have a nice relaxing time. Thanks Bro.


----------



## Da Klugs

Speed Herfers... Cochise far right won.


----------



## Da Klugs

Bruce5. International Man of mystery!


----------



## Da Klugs

Bling Boy (Sean8675309). Got that happy look on his face early. Stayed that way right up until the time on Sat night when he couldn't hang with the big dogs any more. Old guys rule! :r


----------



## mr.c

icehog3 said:


> Bruce...the Longo/Joyita combo tastes like Root Beer...and I got guys to back me up! (Mark, Bob, Ian...help me out here)


I thought the 1994 tasted like root beer :r :r No wonder they were laughing at me (bruce andy):fu  (thank you bruce for the latour and pass sticks)

I couldnt taste the longo, was like sucking a golf ball thru a garden hose.


----------



## icehog3

mr.c said:


> I couldnt taste the longo, was like sucking a golf ball thru a garden hose.


Which is a talent wasted on a heterosexual man such as yourself!


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Which is a talent wasted on a heterosexual man such as yourself!


Way to show some love to Joe!!!! :r

Actually I thought the Longo combo had a root beer taste, and I believe Mark (Havanaaddict) said the same thing. It just took someone to tell me what the taste was for me to figure it out. I'm looking forward to trying this again this weekend, to see if the taste stands up. One with a better drawing Longo (like Joe said, it was a bit tight), and two, with it being smoked in a non-puff/pass manner.


----------



## Buckeye Jack

I don't get over here to CS too much but I just wanted to chime in and say thanks too all those involved in what was another great year!! 

Thanks especially to Matt for the great room where we didn't have to get so "up close and personal" this year and also, in case some of you guys left early on the nights, Matt played Janitor as well, so extra judos to you!

Aslo, to the Professor, I know Barry from the SoCal group (Sorry Barry, I don't know your title over here) picked up a clear lighter that was left by someone. You might want to contact him.

If not before, see you guys next year!!


----------



## RenoB

drevim said:


> It just took someone to tell me what the taste was for me to figure it out.


That was exactly the case when Kerry mentioned a sugar beet flavor on the 85 Punch Punch (I think). I knew I tasted something but couldn't put my finger on it until I knew what it was, and damn - sugar beet it was:r


----------



## The Professor

Buckeye Jack said:


> Aslo, to the Professor, I know Barry from the SoCal group (Sorry Barry, I don't know your title over here) picked up a clear lighter that was left by someone. You might want to contact him.


Awesome! I PMed him earlier today on a hunch since he was the last one at the table when I left. I feel so silly just walking away without it. I guess everyone does it at some point, though. Perhaps I'll be able to coax him into sending it out to me....  Thanks for the shout-out, man!

~d.


----------



## Barrythevic

The Professor said:


> Awesome! I PMed him earlier today on a hunch since he was the last one at the table when I left. I feel so silly just walking away without it. I guess everyone does it at some point, though. Perhaps I'll be able to coax him into sending it out to me....  Thanks for the shout-out, man!
> 
> ~d.


Yes, I did pick up Darrel's lighter! Unfortunately I left it with DaKlugs in his room after that awesome puff, puff pass. Dave hopefully took it home.

Kudos to everyone who attended, I had a great time! My taste buds will take about another week to settle down, but they still really enjoyed all of those fantastic cigars! That one is definitely in the record books!

I really enjoyed meeting so many new BOTL's and seeing old friends again.

By the way Dave, OLD DUDES do OUTLAST those newbies! Hope you feel better Bling Bling!!!!!

Thanks again to the Springfield crew, you guys rock!


----------



## The Professor

Barrythevic said:


> Yes, I did pick up Darrel's lighter! Unfortunately I left it with DaKlugs in his room after that awesome puff, puff pass. Dave hopefully took it home.


I'm glad my lighter got a chance to participate! Maybe it has some aged ash on it.  All I know is that next year, in addition to keeping better track of my gear, I'm going to attend the whole darn thing. Forget this come-in-for-the-day-only crap! I've gotta stay from pre-herf to post-herf and get a hotel room to keep it all simple.

~d.


----------



## Havanaaddict

icehog3 said:


> Bruce...the Longo/Joyita combo tastes like Root Beer...and I got guys to back me up! (Mark, Bob, Ian...help me out here)


I got your back bro "ROOTBEER" They should'nt hate us because we have such a refined palate :r


----------



## cigartexan

Sounds and looks like I missed a great time this weekend. I wish I could have made it up there, but just to much going on here to break away. Glad to see it was a success.


----------



## Havanaaddict

cigartexan said:


> Sounds and looks like I missed a great time this weekend. I wish I could have made it up there, but just to much going on here to break away. Glad to see it was a success.


Realy missed you and Mark!!! We rocked some really good wine


----------



## Da Klugs

Havanaaddict said:


> Realy missed you and Mark!!! We rocked some really good wine


:tpd: :tpd: :tpd:


----------



## drevim

The Professor said:


> I'm glad my lighter got a chance to participate! Maybe it has some aged ash on it.  All I know is that next year, in addition to keeping better track of my gear, I'm going to attend the whole darn thing. Forget this come-in-for-the-day-only crap! I've gotta stay from pre-herf to post-herf and get a hotel room to keep it all simple.
> 
> ~d.


I think the mystery is coming together. Check with Icehog3 (Tom). We found an extra lighter when we were leaving Klugs room that night, it had a stand with it. No one in the room claimed it, I thikn Barry had already left at that pint. I'm pretty sure he kept it with him, and figured someone would start looking for it. Shoot him a PM, he should check back in later tonight.


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs said:


> Bling Boy (Sean8675309). Got that happy look on his face early. Stayed that way right up until the time on Sat night when he couldn't hang with the big dogs any more. Old guys rule! :r


Hey now...just because I was feeling a bit "under the weather" doesn't mean I can hang with you *old* dogs. Still feeling like crap today...left work at lunch and have been vegging on the couch since. Blah! :c



cigartexan said:


> Sounds and looks like I missed a great time this weekend. I wish I could have made it up there, but just to much going on here to break away. Glad to see it was a success.


Jack, you missed a good one bro! Wasn't the same without you though. I hope things are getting back in order so you can hook up with us all next time. I made sure to think of you when I was drinking the '94 Mouton I brought...next time my friend!


----------



## MrJerry

I had a great time againthis year. It's always good to catch up with some old friend's and meet new one's!

Three cheers for Matt, Kerry and Jody for the wonderful job they did.

Hey Klug's, thanks for letting everyone come up and trash your room! I have a feeling it'll never have that "new room" smell again! :w


----------



## Da Klugs

Special Props to ESP for donating the SLR B's. Raised a bunch of cash for the kids.


----------



## gorob23

Sean9689 said:


> Hey now...just because I was feeling a bit "under the weather" doesn't mean I can hang with you *old* dogs. !


YES IT DOES !!!:r

Sounds like great time was had by one and all...:w 
Rob


----------



## Bruce5

Great seeing everyone. 
Highlight - preherf with Sean, Klugs and Budman.


----------



## The Professor

drevim said:


> I think the mystery is coming together. Check with Icehog3 (Tom). We found an extra lighter when we were leaving Klugs room that night, it had a stand with it. No one in the room claimed it, I thikn Barry had already left at that pint. I'm pretty sure he kept it with him, and figured someone would start looking for it. Shoot him a PM, he should check back in later tonight.


Yup -- sent the PM this afternoon. The funny thing is, this seems to be "coming together" in a sort of grander way, too. You see, the reason I put the lighter down in the first place was to say goodbye to Tom.  I had a cigar in one hand and needed the other hand free to shake with Tom (my first time meeting him in person and I wasn't staying for the post-herf), so I put the lighter down on the table and ran over to him before he left. That he may now have the lighter makes me laugh in the cosmic joke kind of way.  I also think it's funny and says a lot about folks here that so many people are helping me track down a little f'in lighter. Thanks for everyone who's answered PMs, posted messages, etc.

~Darrel


----------



## Sean9689

Bruce5 said:


> Great seeing everyone.
> Highlight - preherf with Sean, Klugs and Budman.


I agree 100%...such a great time was had!


----------



## MrsCigarLover

*Hello.

Must say a big THANK YOU to all that I met there, you are very generous. I had a great time and look forward to maybe attending next year. A great way to spend my bday!!

You all put on a wonderful herf... the fish fry was delish!!

Thanks,again!!!*


----------



## Bruce5

I started an "Official Banter with Icehog" in person. 
Great guy.... 

Too bad he was scared of the all nude bed dance at Dejavu's.


----------



## hollywood

Hey Bruce .... My dog really did love your really well done steak!!:r


----------



## icehog3

Havanaaddict said:


> I got your back bro "ROOTBEER" They should'nt hate us because we have such a refined palate :r


:r I think yours is a bit more refined than mine Mark...but thanks for the back..... Root Beer!!

Looking forward to the next herf with you Brother!

Darrel the Professor....I have your lighter!!!


----------



## icehog3

Bruce5 said:


> I started an "Official Banter with Icehog" in person.
> Great guy....
> 
> Too bad he was scared of the all nude bed dance at Dejavu's.


The Banter with Bruce5 was one of the highlights of my weekend....look forward to doing it again!

p.s......I wasn't scared of the chicks, Bruce....  You were looking at me just a little funny after all that wine.... :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

:r

Why does Bruce5 always look the same in every picture taken of him??? LOL
Sounds like you guys had a blast! Tom, you were bantering with my first official "Pusher-Man" a great F'ing guy with tons of knowledge. Wish I could have made it... Kerry would have probably brought me a carton of milk to go along with the speed herf :r


----------



## Bruce5

Really missed having Jack, Mark, Jerry and well Dustin too. 

From here on out I am boycotting all Herfs not attended by atleast 
one member of the Palio organization. Picked up some some 
early 80s La Gloria MdO #2s...will use as "Jack bait" next year.


----------



## ESP

Sounds like great time guys, for those of us who couldn't make it there - more pics please,,


----------



## dayplanner

A grrrrrreat herf.... as were LOLH I through V.

My hat's off to the Springfield crew for once again exceeding everyone's expectations.

LOLH is one of the country's "Do Not Miss" herfs.


----------



## seagarsmoker

ESP said:


> Sounds like great time guys, for those of us who couldn't make it there - more pics please,,


Ditto, I need more so I can post them on our website!

ESP, thanks so much for the awesome donations! You need to get your behind over here next year and herf with us. I know many folks here at CS would like to meet you and I'm sure you would have a great time.

Hats off to DaKlugs for a new 'dowrah' auction single cigar record. 
I had just bought a cigar for $xxx (not near the record, but highest price for the night at that point) and minutes later Dave set the record with a $xxx winning bid. :w


----------



## Brandon

LasciviousXXX said:


> Why does Bruce5 always look the same in every picture taken of him???


... because he gets confused easily. Therefore, he is always confused.  He always has that "deer caught in the head lights" look. Maybe we should start calling him "White tail"


----------



## The Professor

drevim said:


> I think the mystery is coming together. Check with Icehog3 (Tom). We found an extra lighter when we were leaving Klugs room that night, it had a stand with it. No one in the room claimed it, I thikn Barry had already left at that pint. I'm pretty sure he kept it with him, and figured someone would start looking for it. Shoot him a PM, he should check back in later tonight.


Mystery is solved. Tom is kind enough to be sending my lighter back this week. Thanks to everyone who helped me track it down! And thanks again to everyone who made LOLH VI such a kick-a$$ experience!!! I am going to start saving now so I can afford to get something a little more special in the auctions.

~Darrel


----------



## Da Klugs

Brandon said:


> ... because he gets confused easily. Therefore, he is always confused.  He always has that "deer caught in the head lights" look. Maybe we should start calling him "White tail"


So your Indian name would be.... Chalk Peter? :r


----------



## adamh_25_

or Prancing Pony????:r :r 
Adam


----------



## RPB67

Someone looks like they are having a good time


----------



## icehog3

RPB67 said:


> Someone looks like they are having a good time


The best, Richard! Hope you can make a trip next year, would love to meet you there.


----------



## adamh_25_

oh icehog....the vodka(your signature) has dont made me a little leany back and forthy tonight.....food it was).....

Anyway, I had a great time at the LOLH and I learned a few lessons. Stay a lot longer than 1 hour on friday and 2 hours on saturday and account for 1 smoke every hour and a half. Thanks to all that put on this amazing herf and I cant wait till next year.
Adam


----------



## icehog3

adamh_25_ said:


> oh icehog....the vodka(your signature) has dont made me a little leany back and forthy tonight.....food it was).....


Good call Adam....Vodka IS food!! :r


----------



## drill

icehog3 said:


> The best, Richard! Hope you can make a trip next year, would love to meet you there.


==========================================
hey everyone!
thanks for everything!
the donations!
attending!
spending!
everything!

also just ask icehog but at LOLH you can get buzzed by more than alcohol
:al 
sometimes the lighters give you a Buzz!
 
Right Tom?

k


----------



## etenpenny

I think you need to ask sean about that one kerry, funny stuff


----------



## Lilswtsmoke

Thank you everyone for making my first (but not last) LOLH GREAT!! It was great to meet everyone!!!!

And for all of you that put put this great event together!! Bravo!!

Hollywood...glad she liked it!!!! 

Jen


----------



## Sean9689

drill said:


> sometimes the lighters give you a Buzz!
> 
> Right Tom?
> 
> k


After I was shocked the first time I couldn't resist shocking myself over and over again...addicting I tell you! :r

Kerry, BTW, got your message on the phone and we'll get together this weekend for a LOLH Remix Herf.


----------



## icehog3

drill said:


> also just ask icehog but at LOLH you can get buzzed by more than alcohol
> :al
> sometimes the lighters give you a Buzz!
> 
> Right Tom?
> 
> k


Oh Kerry....It was a shocking moment to say the least!!

I only did it twice, trying to figure it out....I think Sean was getting a little "chubby" doing it over and over though! :r


----------



## robmcd

seagarsmoker said:


> Link to the few photos I took:
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Uc=56xqko4.9smuorks&Uy=-998ovj&Ux=1


is that kerry's traveldor in the first picture (i fck on the first date)?


----------



## etenpenny

oh yea


----------



## seagarsmoker

Anyone else have any pictures from the herf?


----------



## icehog3

seagarsmoker said:


> Anyone else have any pictures from the herf?


I think Bruce5 does Jody...but they are NSFA! (Not Safe For Anywhere) :r


----------



## Usahog

seagarsmoker said:


> Anyone else have any pictures from the herf?


Jody,

Took me awhile to get logged into CS and then find this post again to reply.. anyway I have some pics from the LOLH VI. where do I send them?

Thanks Again for another Great Year!

Hog


----------



## The Professor

This reminds me ... anyone in central IL doing anything special this Presidents' Day weekend? State employees in IL get that Friday off and a lot of other folks get the Monday off. 

Just curious ... and perhaps deserves it's own thread.

~Darrel


----------



## Usahog

I'm always Off, and doing something in my Smoke Friendly Woodshop :r 

Hog


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Any info on LOLH VII yet?


----------



## King James

4WheelVFR said:


> Any info on LOLH VII yet?


No way im missing this year


----------



## 4WheelVFR

King James said:


> No way im missing this year


:tpd: I missed last year, but I'm gonna plan on being there this time around. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## The Professor

Made it last year; but am gonna miss this year since I'll be down in GA. So sad....


----------



## seagarsmoker

4WheelVFR said:


> Any info on LOLH VII yet?


Yes, LOLH 7 is a go. I updated the website with some news. Will post something here after SoCal 8 is over.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I'm definitely making LOLH 7! MegaMoB has infected me with the "herf-bug". Can't wait!


----------



## RPB67

This could work for me .

I may be able to go to this one.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

RPB67 said:


> This could work for me .
> 
> I may be able to go to this one.


I am there as well. This one isn't so far away.


----------

